# Gaggia pure espresso group seal change ?



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm fairly sure the group seal on my Gaggia pure espresso needs changing. Have ordered replacement. Could anybody give me a heads up on how to replace it ? I've heard stories about there being shims that have come off, and are difficult to get back ? I would like to avoid any known pit falls.

Thanks


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Well I have swapped out group seal and put new one in, exactly the same problem, leaking all over the place ? Completely puzzled. Pulled a blank shot, fine, water runs through no leak. Put coffee in, leaking all round the edges of the portafilter ? Some help would be good, getting withdrawal


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* Double check that the new seal has been inserted properly, with no bulges.

If necessary, remove the new seal, smear with a little cooking oil (or silicon spray) & re-insert carefully. Ensure that the chamfered edge goes in first.

* Inspect the filter basket rim - is it smooth with no / minimal dents ?

* Remove the filter basket & inspect the portafilter rim - it should be smooth with no dents.

* Clean out the group head internal grooves with hot water & a stiff brush.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

try putting less coffee in basket, i have seen this problem a few times caused by over fill

mark


----------

